# Chefs Knife wedding present



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

52100 steel. 10.75" OAL 6" blade. The handle is purple heart. The bride chose purple as her main wedding color thus the wood choice. Purpleheart is a pretty plain jane wood so I cut this one endgrain to get the line of the growth rings to follow the shape go the blade. The Tru-Oil darkened the wood more than I anticipated so the line wasn't as visible as planned. The growth rings are more visible in this post:
http://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-58#post-322447

C&C always welcome and appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2016)

They're going to love that Scott, great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Man that's gorgeous! 

AND YOU HAS A MAKER'S MARK!!! 

How about a closeup of that mark?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Man that's gorgeous!
> 
> AND YOU HAS A MAKER'S MARK!!!
> 
> How about a closeup of that mark?

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

Scott, that is superb! And your maker's mark is just awesome!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2016)

Another Satterfield out of the forge! Outstanding!  Yea the endgrain of certain woods can be disappointing sometimes when you put oil on it, I made an endgrain bubinga cutting board, which was a real pain cause the wood was so hard, it looked great till I put oil on it, but it really muted the colors and grain.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Another Satterfield out of the forge! Outstanding!  Yea the endgrain of certain woods can be disappointing sometimes when you put oil on it, I made an endgrain bubinga cutting board, which was a real pain cause the wood was so hard, it looked great till I put oil on it, but it really muted the colors and grain.....



With you Barry! I made an end grain board out of Chechen, when I oiled it it darkened the crap out of it, looked like I had smeared mud on it. Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice looking knife Scott . Nice design for your Makers Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow, great job Scott ! 
Can you tell me how did you etch the mark, because it looks laser printed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodman (Feb 15, 2016)

Scott, that is one beautiful gift. Great handle shape and really nice maker's mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2016)

Beauty! I love everything about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Scott, that is a good looking knife. They should invite you to dinner more often now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2016)

What an outstanding gift! From stem to stern, elegant. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> 52100 steel. 10.75" OAL 6" blade. The handle is purple heart. The bride chose purple as her main wedding color thus the wood choice. Purpleheart is a pretty plain jane wood so I cut this one endgrain to get the line of the growth rings to follow the shape go the blade. The Tru-Oil darkened the wood more than I anticipated so the line wasn't as visible as planned. The growth rings are more visible in this post:
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-58#post-322447
> 
> C&C always welcome and appreciated
> ...


Wowww weeee. You catching up to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2016)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Wow, great job Scott !
> Can you tell me how did you etch the mark, because it looks laser printed.


I had the same company that made my logo make a stencil with their info on it. 
Only hit this 10 times on DC for about a second then the same on AC. I think I over did it on AC doing my logo and under did it on AC so it didn't come out as dark. I also think the smaller width of the font made it easier to get a nicer etch.
Here is the stencil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

